# blowout



## C Nash (Aug 15, 2010)

Well it finally got me. Inner rear tire blowout on MH. Nobody to blame but myself:blackeye: . Tires were 10 yr old and think I have always advised all to change no later than 7yr old. Guess I'll just say I was doing an experment:laugh: . Will give Good Sam an A + on their RS. They had someone there in a short time and called back to make sure. Also wanted to know if we were in a safe place. Did go on to Camping World and buy 6 new GYS.


----------



## akjimny (Aug 15, 2010)

Re: blowout

Nash - Did you get a good deal on the tires at Camping World?  When I had to replace my two front tires, I got a good price (I think) from Costco.  It even beat the military PX gas station price.  I would not have thought of Camping World as the first choice for replacement tires :question:  :question:  :question:   Thanks.


----------



## try2findus (Aug 15, 2010)

Re: blowout

Gosh Nash, glad you and your DW and Grandkids are ok.  

Hope you all had a good trip and on the plus side, now you have great tires for the M&G!!


----------



## C Nash (Aug 15, 2010)

Re: blowout

Jim, no on the good price from CW. They were just close. It was a fair price but to make it worse I can get tires at cost through my sons shop. Like I said only myself to blame.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 15, 2010)

Re: blowout



Oh and the rest of the story. Tire blowout was in Robersdale Al. Went to St Augustine and had a flat on inner rear tire. Took to CW in St Augustine and they said they could not fix flats.  They did send me to a great tire shop. Loose valve stem :angry: Had the sand bags removed from front tires and spin balanced while there. CW uses the sand bag method for balancing. Didn't work on the Ford F53 chassis for me. CW said they would pay. We'll see.



J&R Had a great trip and the twin 3 yr old girl greats are a blast. Had our 5 yr old gs at gulf shores. Was hot and only 730 would enjoy that. Oh guess what had a leak on shower  but was able to fix on the road myself


----------



## Shadow (Aug 15, 2010)

Re: blowout

Good to hear no damage with the blowout. Shows how long tires will last with the proper maintenance. You got ten years. Someone else may get five years or less. Sounds like you had a nice trip over all. Glad I renewed my GS Road Service.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 15, 2010)

Re: blowout

Only thing damaged was my pride Butch.    Well the pocketbook took a hit also :laugh: First time I have had to use RS and GS came through.  The service they sent had all the right equipment to mount the new tire on the rim and install.  Took them about 30 minutes to do the job.


----------



## try2findus (Aug 15, 2010)

Re: blowout

Man Nash, I am afraid our shower leak has rubbed off on you...  

Glad you were able to repair it yourself, especially after having to shell out the  $$$$$ on the tires.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 16, 2010)

Re: blowout

Well we took Chelse advice. Put four brand new tires on our trailer today. The old ones were dated Dec. 04  Didn't want to chance any problems on our upcoming trip!


----------



## C Nash (Sep 17, 2010)

Re: blowout

Glad someone listens to my advice since I didn't listen to myself  .


----------

